# A photo of our LGD



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Honestly I didn't want anything to do with getting a GP but my FIL breeds them and gave one to my daughter. She named him "Tickles". I think we're going to look really cute out here calling him "Tickles" when he's full grown. LOL. But he's staying with the goats and he's good around the kids (two legged) so he's ok.



Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so cute!

I am not sure i could have a dog that I don't cuddle and play with - that is why I want a Llama when I need a guard animal - a lllama just because would be fine with me too


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAWWW.... That is just adorable!! I am a BIG dog fan


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

He's so cute! I love GP's. Tickles is a cute name...even for a monstrously HUGE adult dog! LOL


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

samall said:


> He's so cute! I love GP's. Tickles is a cute name...even for a monstrously HUGE adult dog! LOL


Oh yeah.. please meet Tickles.... the enormous, furry, big footed, slobbering, drooling, aloof LGD. Oh well, he's still cute and we get away with it for the moment.

Stacey- the "rule" is that he is not to be played with, petted on, etc. _*outside *_of the fence. But the kids can play with him as much as they want so long as he is _*inside*_ the fence and with his goats. I agree with you and I don't want a dog we can't catch and trust when we need to medicate or groom him or whatever. It worked with our last GP and we loved him dearly but he barked constantly and we had neighbor issues at the time. New neighborhood now so hopefully won't have to worry about it this time.

Kristen


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

he is sooo cute. if he barks alot he can come live at my house :wink: i just love my gr pyr


----------



## Pinsprings (Oct 7, 2007)

bigoakfarm said:


> Stacey- the "rule" is that he is not to be played with, petted on, etc. _*outside *_of the fence. But the kids can play with him as much as they want so long as he is _*inside*_ the fence and with his goats.


Thanks for the great idea, my new pup has started coming under the hot wire and it rubs her all the way down her back but she doesn't feel it with all of that fluff. If we only pet her on the inside of the fence then there would be no reason for her to come outside. Except that she likes to go potty outside of the fence which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

fritzie said:


> he is sooo cute. if he barks alot he can come live at my house :wink: i just love my gr pyr


Hey Fritzie,
I'm still waiting for Jeremy to find out if there are going to be any more pups available. I think the rest had buyers waiting but we'll find out soon. If there's one left I'll call you. :wink:

Kristen


----------

